# For all you skeptics . . . here are some pics



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

https://plus.google....584273370315185

here are some pics of my setup from a crappy camera. hope you don't get nauseous looking at them


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel sea sick!!! Lol, just kidding, nice pics indeed!


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks! they are kind of out of focus and i dont have a macro lens.

here are the species shown:

4th instar bleph

some creos

L4 idolo

L7-L8 lineola (i cant remember lol)

texicorn ooth

L5 majuscula

sub popa

L5 trachy (not gongy  )


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice work gripen gripenson!!! Cute trachy


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 14, 2012)

Good lookin' setups! I like the flowers in your netcube, the heat lamp arrangement looks very effective and the portraits are awesome.


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks all! What portrait should I do next? I'm thinking vates. What o you guys think?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the pics, u did good, also yes!


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you kindly


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

Kindly sir is my pleasure!


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh you flatter me (blushes)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

u should blush, u take fine pics, have u seen some of mine? :devil:


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well they look great on your website...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

tks, hope the new site looks good.


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

When will it be up??? I literally look every day


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

I am afraid that on the .... this month they will be not supporting my program and the new one needs shipping and is ready, so before the month end I better have it done, or I am a goner :gun_bandana:


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok I can't wait!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

agent g, agent a is making me crazy tonight! haha, hey since u guys are keeping me up, u wanna go to chat?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

What happened to our chat room? :{{{{


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Darn you are right!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

I wish I could chat with u!!! We can use the UKMF one


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

naw, that aint right.


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Rebeca are you on UKMF?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

yea


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh I guess I never see you on.


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

She is  

I'll yell at Peter for not having a forum with a chat room  JK there's probably a logical explanation for the chat room being off  

We need to all have a huge get together party one day


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

well it cost more money to have the chat and really we are so bad and no one really uses it.


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh I see. Now stop hijacking my thread lol!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry, I knew it was something but forgot what!


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

Now mister gripen gripenson, your mission now is to get a pic of a raccoon and photoshop a mantis head on it


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 14, 2012)

Or maybe a shot of a raccoon mating with a gorilla and photoshop agent A's head on it.  :lol: (jk)


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Or maybe a shot of a raccoon mating with a gorilla and photoshop agent A's head on it.  :lol: (jk)


U dirty old.. JK  lol


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

So many suggestions...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> U dirty old.. JK  lol


OLD!! Who's old? I'm middle aged and getting younger every day I'll have you know! Dirty, well that's another story.


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

What do you guys think about my idolo setup?


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> OLD!! Who's old? I'm middle aged and getting younger every day I'll have you know! Dirty, well that's another story.


Your profile says u r 92!!! Anyways do u still have those dead idolos I was looking for?


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> Your profile says u r 92!!! Anyways do u still have those dead idolos I was looking for?


Threadjacker lol!


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2012)

Your idolo setup is better than mine!!! And it's not because I've never kept idolos!!!


----------



## gripen (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess lol. I hope I can keep the humidity up. I have wet paper towels n the top and bottom at all times.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> Your profile says u r 92!!! Anyways do u still have those dead idolos I was looking for?


Take that number divided by 2 subtract 5 or so and you'll be closer to my real age, lol. And yes I do, you never PM'ed me back to get it rolling?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> What do you guys think about my idolo setup?


I may have missed that post? where is it?


----------



## gripen (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry they are pics 2-4.


----------



## Psychobunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice pics and photo album.

How did you set that up? It looks really nice having them all on one page and being

able to inlarge them by putting your cursor over them.


----------



## gripen (Jan 15, 2012)

I set up a fake gmail account and added an album. I did this because I could not figure out how to post them here!


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 15, 2012)

I love the head shot sketch!!


----------



## gripen (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you! I could probably make prints for any one who wants one. Maybe if you buy a mantis from me I include a drawing. Hmmmmm...


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome setup man! I like how you have a drawing of the different shapes labeled. Seems like a really cool room you got there!


----------



## gripen (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks! for all you mantid nerds out there they were deroplatys thoraxes


----------

